# VG Wörrstadt und Umgebung



## macmaegges (22. Dezember 2009)

Gibts hier jemand oder sogar mehrere Personen aus dem Raum VG Wörrstadt und Umgebung ?

Hab langsam die Schnauze voll vom alleine rumfahren


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Dezember 2009)

Servus, 

ja, hier ist noch einer aus dem Top-MTB Revier der VG Wörrstadt. Wohne in Nieder-Saulheim zur Grenze nach Ober-Saulheim.

Bin auch i.d.R. Alleinefahrer, das aber als Radpendler nach Frankfurt zur Arbeit.

Die Wochenenden sind dann für die Familie und gelegentliche Marathonteilnahmen reserviert.

War heute auch wieder alleine unterwegs. . . .super Bodenverhältnisse ! ;-))

In der Vergangenheit bin ich regelmäßig donnerstags bei einem losen Biketreff in Nieder-Olm mitgefahren, (siehe Thread Rhoihessekurbeler-Reloaded) das hat sich aber mittlerweile ziemlich verlaufen.
Man trifft sich nur noch gelegentlich, wie z.B. am 29.12. zu einer Jahresabschlußfahrt zum gemeinsamen Winterpokalpunkte sammeln. (Ritzel Quäler Rheinhessen)

Einfach mal posten oder ne PN wenn Du eine Runde drehen möchtes, bin relativ oft hier "on".

Gruß

Lance4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (23. Dezember 2009)

Hah doch noch jemand.

Wo kann man denn dort Trails fahren ?

In näherer Umgebung die auch mit dem Rad zu erreichen ist, gibts da was ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn dort Trails fahren ?


 
Vergiss es !

Man muß schon asphaltschrubbeln um z.b. im Ober-Olmer Wald, Gonsenheimer Wald, Binger Wald, Rheingau oder Donnersberg paar Trails zu fahren !


----------



## macmaegges (23. Dezember 2009)

Im Ober Olmer Wald auf dem Holzweg (kennst villeicht) ist leider Radeln verboten.

Einen leicht Anspruchsvollen Trail bis anspruchsvollen Trail habe ich dort nicht gefunden.
Sind die versteckt?


----------



## Deleted140621 (23. Dezember 2009)

Da Du nur von Trails geschrieben hast, konnte ich eine Affinität zu anspruchsvollerem leider nicht herstellen !

Aber wer suchet ,der werde finden, also weiterhin viel Vergnügen und Glück ! ;-)


----------



## macmaegges (23. Dezember 2009)

Noch so einer, der seine Touren ,Trails und Waldwege für sich behällt 

Ich werde suchen und ich werde finden


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand oder sogar mehrere Personen aus dem Raum VG Wörrstadt und Umgebung ?
> 
> Hab langsam die Schnauze voll vom alleine rumfahren


 
Du bist auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten und nicht nach anspruchsvollen Trails, Touren und Waldwegen ! 

Aber wenn der Holzweg im Ober Olmer Wald für Dich anspruchsvoll ist,
dann befindest Du dich vielleicht bei Deiner Suche sogar auf einem Solchen ?

Keep on riding !


----------



## macmaegges (24. Dezember 2009)

'Naja  auf dem Holzweg war ich schon desöfteren, bei der suche nach fahrbarem.

Klar bin ich auf der suche nach Gleichgesinnten...

Aber wenn mir jemand schreibt, das ich dort und dort Trails fahren könne, dann würd ich gern wissen wo.

Is nich so schwer rauszulesen - oder?




macmaegges schrieb:


> .
> 
> Einen leicht Anspruchsvollen Trail bis anspruchsvollen Trail habe ich dort nicht gefunden.
> Sind die versteckt?





LANCE4 schrieb:


> Da Du nur von Trails geschrieben hast, konnte ich eine Affinität zu anspruchsvollerem leider nicht herstellen !



Warum denkst du dann nicht einen Schritt weiter und sagst mir wo die sind ?



Villeicht könnte man sich auch mal zu einem gemeinsamen Radeltreffen treffen...


----------



## Deleted140621 (24. Dezember 2009)

Nach kurzem Überlegen, kann ich Dir abschließend mitteilen, das sich für Dein Trail/Tourenproblem, keine passende Therapie in meinem Portfolio befindet.

Vielleicht gibt es hier Hilfe für Dich und Dein Problem:

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/

http://www.redpulse.de/

http://www.hasepaadhotwheelers.de/

Und jetzt gehe ich zu was sinnvollem über: "Freuen auf das Christkind"

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## macmaegges (24. Dezember 2009)

Danke,  bei dem Letzten Link habe ich in der Galerie meinen Onkel entdeckt 

Villeicht kann er mir sagen wo ich spass haben kann auf Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale-RC (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!!

Gruß

Scale-RC


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Danke, bei dem Letzten Link habe ich in der Galerie meinen Onkel entdeckt
> 
> Villeicht kann er mir sagen wo ich spass haben kann auf Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne.


 
Spass kann man ja gerade überall haben auf den verschneiten und vereisten Wegen in Rheinhessen.

Wie sieht es aus bei Dir, ich starte so gegen 20:15 Uhr ab Saulheim zum min. -10°C GA1 Snownightride.

Wollen wir uns treffen ?


----------



## macmaegges (5. Januar 2010)

Gnarr,  hab ich zu spät gelesen.
Kam erst um halb neun von der Arbeit.

schade, aber ich hoffe du hattest Spass 

Das macht echt höllisch Spass, war am Wochenende im und um den NeubornWald  fahren


----------



## Deleted140621 (5. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Gnarr, hab ich zu spät gelesen.
> Kam erst um halb neun von der Arbeit.
> 
> schade, aber ich hoffe du hattest Spass
> ...


 
....so, bin zurück habe ne kleine Rheinhessenrunde über verschneite Feldwege gedreht. Saulheim, Wörrstadt, Schornsheim, Undenheim, Köngernheim, Hahnheim, Zornheim, Nieder-Olm, Saulheim.

Herrlisch und mein Power LED Licht ist bei Schnee schön hell !
Jetzt duschen und ein/zwei Gläser lecker St. Laurent in die Birne.

Wie schaut es morgen und/oder am Donnerstag bei dir aus ?

Donnerstag ab 19:00 Uhr Nieder-Olm Kreisel/Feuerwehr !


----------



## macmaegges (5. Januar 2010)

Am Donnerstag hätt ich auch Zeit, solange ich morgen meine neuen Bremsen korrekt montiert und eingestellt bekomme.

Muss sie leider zunächst abholen, bevor ich dies tun kann.

Hier gibts ja einen sehr langen Avid Elixir cr Thread, in dem ich bestimmt hilfe finde, falls etwas nich ganz rund läuft.

Ich geb dir nochmal bescheid- Hier!

 Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist? Oder ist das Betriebsgeheimnis ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (6. Januar 2010)

Bin schon ein alter Sack - Generation Golf.

Bis zu meinem gesetzlichen Renteneintrittsalter mit vollem Leistungsanspruch sind aber noch 28 Jahre !
Ich darf gar nicht daran denken.

Ich vermute Du hast die 30 noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (7. Januar 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag hätt ich auch Zeit, solange ich morgen meine neuen Bremsen korrekt montiert und eingestellt bekomme.


 
@macmaegges
Habe eben die Info bekommen das die Bikerunde ab Nieder Olm heute abend wegen Glätte ausfällt ! 

Kannst Dich ja melden wenn Du trotzdem fährst !


----------



## macmaegges (7. Januar 2010)

Omg was ne Tour...  Heute in Mainz.  kein Radladen hat nen Entlüftungskit für ne elixir.
musst ich erst zu meinem Händler gehen um mir seins Auszuleihen.
Morgen werd ich das Teil mal entlüften, da der Druckpunkt schwankt, denke mal wegen Luft im System...

Aber gut.

Heute werde ich warscheinlich nicht mehr fahren gehen , da es mir auch zu kalt ist und nunmal die Bremsen nicht richtig funktionieren.

Schade das die Runde ausfällt, beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt.

Bis auf weiteres  lg  macmaegges


----------



## Deleted140621 (8. Januar 2010)

@macmaegges
Wir sind offensichtlich die einzigen Biker in der Verbandsgemeinde Wörrstadt !

Hallo, sonst wirklich niemand mehr ?

Ich kann es nicht glauben !


----------



## macmaegges (8. Januar 2010)

Schade

Hab noch ein zwei Kollegen die auch spass dran haben, der eine ist Krankheitsbedingt vom Rad getrennt, der andere, wegen des lernens für Klausuren.
Wenn das vorrüber ist früher oder später, sind sie auch mal dabei.


----------



## Schugger (8. Januar 2010)

LANCE4 schrieb:


> @macmaegges
> Wir sind offensichtlich die einzigen Biker in der Verbandsgemeinde Wörrstadt !
> 
> Hallo, sonst wirklich niemand mehr ?
> ...


 
Hier die von Lance4 erwartete Reaktion.

Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, denn ich komme aus der Verbandsgemeinde Nierstein/Oppenheim. Scalicons gibt es auch noch


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. Januar 2010)

@macmaegges

Ich drehe morgen früh eine gemütliche GA1 Runde durch die Gemarkung.
Werde so gegen 9 Uhr ab Saulheim losfahren, maximal 2 Stunden,
länger kann ich zur Zeit mit der schleifenden Disc hinten nicht. 

Interesse mitzufahren ?


----------



## Deleted140621 (10. Januar 2010)

kurzer revier-schnee und wege zustandsbericht 10.01.2010 10 uhr:

nach zwei weichen aufhamen von bodenproben in ca. 40 cm tiefen schneeverwehungen, festgestellt das biken heute für mich nicht möglich ist. trotzdem, die 45 minuten waren es wert !


----------



## macmaegges (10. Januar 2010)

Hab momentan auch Probleme mit meiner Vr-Bremse...

WAr heute trotzdem (mit nur HR-Bremse) im Schnee fahren.
Hatte ne 11 km Tour einfach geplant, aber mein Kumpel hatte nach schätzungsweise 900 m keine Lust mehr.

Sind dann noch 20 minuten gefahren und wieder in die warme Wohnung.

Jetzt erst mal Fehlerbehebung der VR-Bremse


----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Januar 2010)

@macmaegges

zur Info und vielleicht zum ersten Kennenlernen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378281


----------



## macmaegges (11. Januar 2010)

Done 

WAr eben nochmal Schneetour machen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6728226&postcount=83


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted140621 (11. Januar 2010)

Chapeau !

Oder wie sagt der Rhoihesse: Hut ab !

Ich habe heute abend noch mit Frau Cabernet Sauvignon trainiert.


----------



## Deleted140621 (2. März 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Done
> 
> WAr eben nochmal Schneetour machen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6728226&postcount=83


 
Schnee ist weg, wie schaut es demnächst aus bei Dir mit einer Trainingsrunde ?


----------

